# My poor sweet baby bit his tongue really bad...



## L'lee (Dec 6, 2005)

I feel so bad for my little guy, he fell down today when a baby gate fell out of the doorway and gashed his tongue. He must have bitten it, I can't see what else could have happened, there wasn't anything sharp around. It was bleeding quite a bit for a while and when he finally let me see it, it is a pretty deep cut.







I did what I could to help him feel better, and I could tell he wanted to feel better, but he was sad for most of the rest of the evening... (I called the ped office and they said they don't do anything for cut tongues anyways.) Right before bed he was pretty giggly, though, so hopefully that's a good sign.

It's so hard the first time they get an injury that doesn't just go away quickly!


----------



## liki (Jul 7, 2006)

The mouth really does heal very quickly. It might be a little tender for a day or so, but will be bearable. The mouth also bleeds a lot, so I know how scary it can be. My daughter seems to bite a hole in her tongue it seems at least once a year. A cold wet washcloth seems to help the best.


----------



## L'lee (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks! I'm glad to hear that it heals quickly! Probably especially so since he's so little. You're right about the cold wet washcloth, that's what I gave him and he really liked that. I hear that any cut on the head generally bleeds a lot more than anywhere else. I'm glad it slowed down quickly, though! It's so hard to see a little one bleeding and crying!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

My 19 month old fell off a swing in the back yard earlier today & her mouth was bleeding too. But I have no idea WHERE she cut it...looked & looked and just didn't see.
And, yeah, mouth stuff heals FAST!


----------

